# Obama to be our permanent president???



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Who the hell comes up with these ridiculous ideas....and WHY???

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=hj111-5


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*sigh*...I hope that never make sit out of committee. Bottoms up.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Che Obama


----------



## noidlight (Nov 2, 2008)

If you do a search on this, it is not the first time the 22nd has been under fire.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


>


I love it KW. lol

What a messed up idea that is. Someone needs some serious therapy.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Even if it gets repealed, I don't think it's likelier than not that Obama gets a second term, never mind a third. While his first term is still way too early to be judged, I can't recall a President ever having this much trouble getting his cabinet confirmed, nor one who ran so heavily on being "all things to all people". When you gotta start making decisions, you start making detractors.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I will say it again !!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Rep. José Serrano [D-NY] Sponsored the bill.

A Democrat there is a Shocker


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

The scary part is that I can see him being elected to a second term by the sheeple! Now with stupid ideas like this he would get a third or fourth term! 

I am suddenly a Q5!


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't think Obama would last very long if that happened. Some angry ******* would take it upon himself to end the regime, if you know what I mean. I don't condone that behavior, but we all know its true.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

NPD108 said:


> I don't think Obama would last very long if that happened. Some angry ******* would take it upon himself to end the regime, if you know what I mean. I don't condone that behavior, but we all know its true.


They probably said the same about Saddam Hussein, Joseph Stalin, Omar al-Bashir, etc.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mikemac64 said:


> I wouldn't worry since it's nearly impossible to amend the constitution. Look at the amount of people who have to agree, and then factor in the personalities, and who in all of those in these groups may want a crack at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. I think even the chosen one may have trouble.


Among one of the many things the founding fathers did right was to make the Constitution hard to amend, in order to prevent these very issues. The conventions were a good check put in place on the Congress; too bad it hasn't been more frequently used.

However, some would say the Constitution hasn't been amended enough. I'm currently reading a real interesting take on this very topic, "A More Perfect Constituiton" by Larry Sabato. Good book so far, sans some slight hints of liberalism here and there, the author is pretty right down the middle when it comes to the substance and important issues of the book.

A recommended read for any of you government/political junkies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Harley387 said:


> They probably said the same about Saddam Hussein, Joseph Stalin, Omar al-Bashir, etc.


Personal ownership of firearms was prohibited under those regimes.

I certainly don't want anyone to assassinate Obama, but realistically speaking, the only thing stopping someone from assassinating any President is the certainty of being caught or killed in the process.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I know this woman wants him to be the President forever..


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

> I wont have to worry about puttin gas in my car or payin my mortgage!


Are you kidding?! Makes me sick!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Are you kidding?! Makes me sick!


I knew you would like that....


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

7costanza said:


> I know this woman wants him to be the President forever..


And when she (and those like her) discover that he's just a politician, all that hero-worship will sour like fine wine turning to bitter vinegar.

I'm not worried about Obama becoming president-for-life. He's a one-term president.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

DJM1968 said:


> I'm not worried about Obama becoming president-for-life. He's a one-term president.


I hope the 2010 gubernatorial race follows a similar premise. I can't forsee how a David Axelrod style campaign will fly for an incumbent, considering those he's helped get elected had no expirience.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

DJM1968 said:


> I'm not worried about Obama becoming president-for-life. He's a one-term president.


Agreed....the American public sometimes displays shockingly bad judgment, but they also tend to learn from their mistakes.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Agreed....the American public sometimes displays shockingly bad judgment, but they also tend to learn from their mistakes.


Yeah...but the learning curve is a bitch!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Yeah...but the learning curve is a bitch!


Especially when the learning curve will most likely cost the US a terrorist attack.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

More likely the cost will be nearly irreparable damage to our economy and a gross increase in federal power at the expense of the states that will take decades to recover from. In a worse case (or best case, depending) scenario: disolution of the union, possible civil war and/or an invasion by foreign (UN) troops or Russians (Alaska).


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> More likely the cost will be nearly irreparable damage to our economy and a gross increase in federal power at the expense of the states that will take decades to recover from. In a worse case (or best case, depending) scenario: disolution of the union, possible civil war and/or an invasion by foreign (UN) troops or Russians (Alaska).


I have said it before and will again,there will be another civil war in this country.


----------



## 21 Bravo (Feb 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Personal ownership of firearms was prohibited under those regimes.
> 
> I certainly don't want anyone to assassinate Obama, but realistically speaking, the only thing stopping someone from assassinating any President is the certainty of being caught or killed in the process.


If he has his way personal ownership of firearms will be prohibited here aswell.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DogGreen (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn,t vote for Obama, I used common sense and logic and voted for the person i thought would try to take the least money frome me, but there i go again thinking for myself instead of letting government,think for me


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Obama the fabricator?*

*This is lengthy, but a must read on Obama................
*

NEW YORK - The Obama campaign, in its 40-page "Unfit for Publication" commentary, alleged my book, "The Obama Nation," contains lies, but as I documented in a rebuttal published on WorldNetDaily on Sept. 7, there is no substance to the allegations.
Now the campaign has failed to respond to my rejoinder, and except for some minor changes that will be made in the next printing of the book, I assume the Obama campaign agrees that my rejoinder arguments were convincing.
Moreover, I assume the Obama campaign took its best shot with "Unfit for Publication," refuting every point in "The Obama Nation" that the Obama campaign considered false.
The result here is the chapter-by-chapter arguments from "The Obama Nation" that were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication." Because the Obama campaign did not even attempt to refute these substantive arguments, I now assume the Obama campaign is conceding their truth.
*Chapter 1: "Myths from My Father"*
I consider the following arguments from "Myths from My Father," the first chapter of "The Obama Nation," are now conceded by "Unfit for Publication":


*Obama's* autobiography, "*Dreams from My Father*," is a psychological autobiography that presents his life in a non-chronological fashion,* invents dialogue, creates composite characters and changes the names of key people to hide their true identity* from the reader. [pages 13-14]
*Obama's father was a polygamist* who failed as a bureaucrat in Kenya and killed himself in the last of a series of drunk-driving incidents in Nairobi. [pages 16-21]
Obama's father abandoned him and his mother to accept a scholarship at Harvard that would not pay his family expenses when he had an offer from the New School in New York City that would have paid for Obama Senior to bring his wife and son with him. [page 18]
The number of wives Obama Senior had, or women with whom he had children, is uncertain. [pages 26-27]
The number of half-brothers and half sisters Sen. Obama has is also uncertain.[pages 26-27]
*Obama's story that John Kennedy helped his father get to the United States to study is a lie. JFK had nothing to do with the 1959 Tom Mboya-organized "first flight" of Kenyans headed to the U.S. for study*. [pages 32-33]
Obama's story that the *1965 Selma march* was responsible for his conception is also a complete fabrication. [pages 33-34]
"Unfit for Publication" also fails to challenge the discussion of Kenyan journalist Philip Ochieng that Sen. Obama is "lal," or "lost" from his African roots in the alienation he feels from being abandoned by his Kenyan father when he was yet a small child. [pages 36-37]
 These points were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication."
*Chapter 2, "Strangers in Strange Lands"*
I consider the following arguments from "Strangers in Strange Lands," the second chapter of "The Obama Nation," are now conceded as true by "Unfit for Publication":


*Obama's mother, Ann Dunham*, was influenced by two radical teachers at Mercer High School - Val Foubert who taught English, but his texts were "cutting edge": "Atlas Shrugged," "The Organization Man," "The Hidden Persuaders," "1984;" and Jim Wichterman, who taught from "*The Communist Manifesto*." [pages 42-43]
Ann Dunham repeated the pattern of failure in her *first marriage to Obama's Muslim Kenyan father*, Obama Senior, in her *second marriage to Obama's Indonesian Muslim stepfather* Lolo Soetoro. Both men were Third World Muslims sent to the United States to study at a time when their nations had emerging independent governments. Both men returned to their countries to fail within the government bureaucracy. Both men became alcoholics, with fatal consequences. [page 47]
*Obama received Islamic instruction for at least one year* at the public school in Indonesia. [pages 50-62]
The Life Magazine story Obama claimed he saw about "the black man who tried to peel off his skin"* was never published* in Life Magazine, as Obama had claimed. [pages 65-66]
 These points were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication."
*Chapter 3, "Black Rage, Drugs, and a Communist Mentor"*
I consider the following arguments from "Black Rage, Drugs, and a Communist Mentor," the third chapter of "The Obama Nation," are now conceded as true by "Unfit for Publication":


The Obama campaign has conceded for the first time that the identity of "Frank,"* Obama's mentor* in his high school years, was *Frank Marshall Davis, the communist poet* and journalist from Chicago who retired in Hawaii.
The true identity of "Ray" is Keith Kakugawa, the *high school friend who is a convicted drug felon*, now living homeless on the streets of Los Angeles. [pages 74-77]
*Obama was deeply influenced by Frantz Fanon*, the African psychiatrist whose revolutionary writings were influential in *shaping the revolutionary political left* of the 1950s and 1960s. [pages 80-84]
In seeking his identity during high school, Obama was strongly influenced by reading Malcolm X's autobiography, *identifying with many of the more anti-white passages Malcolm X wrote in that book. *[pages 90-91]
*Obama was a heavy user of marijuana and cocain*e in his high school and early college years; he drank alcohol and smoked cigarettes with Frank Marshall Davis while yet in his high school years. [pages 87-89]
 These points were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication."
*Chapter 4, "Kenya, Odinga, Communism, and Islam"*
I consider the following arguments from "Kenya, Odinga, Communism, and Islam," the fourth chapter of "The Obama Nation," are now conceded as true by "Unfit for Publication":


*Raila Odinga is a socialist* who as presidential candidate for the Orange Democratic Movement, or ODM, signed a memorandum of understanding with Sheik Abdullah Abdi, the chairman of the National Muslim Leaders Forum, or NAMLEF, to win *Muslim* support in the Kenyan presidential election of December 2007. [pages 107-109]
*O**dinga supporters expressed their anger* at losing the December 2007 election by engaging in a wave of tribal and religious *violence* in which machete-wielding Luo mobs *killed* 1,000 people and displaced approximately 350,000 more. [pages 103-107]
The post-election violence included *massacres of Christians* in which Luo mob supporters of Odinga damaged more than 300 churches, including burning to death 50 people who sought refuge in a Christian church in the town of Eldoret. [page 104]
Prior to the December 2007 election, U.S. political consultant Dick Morris showed up in a press conference with Raila Odinga in Kenya, announcing he was going to work on a pro bono basis for Odinga's election as president. [pages 114-115]
 These points were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication."
*Chapter 5, "The Ideology of 'Change'"*
I consider the following arguments from "The Ideology of 'Change,'" the fifth chapter of "The Obama Nation," are now conceded as true by "Unfit for Publication":


*David Axelrod*, Obama's campaign strategist, was *lying* when he maintained Sen. Obama and William Ayers knew one another because they live in the same neighborhood and their children attend the same school. Ayers' children are grown adults and Obama's children are young girls; *Obama's children and Ayers' children never attended school together*. [page 119]
In his 2001 book entitled "Fugitive Days," *Ayers* openly admits his involvement in the *1970s bombings* and the role he played as a *radical* revolutionary leader at the head of the *SDS Weather Underground*. [page 119]
Obama was recruited by Jerry Kellman to head the Developing Communities Project in Chicago, to be a community organizer working within the system developed by *Saul Alinsky*. [pages 128-130]
"Change" was a credo developed by Alinsky in his 1971 book entitled "Reveille for Radicals." "Change," for *Alinsky*, invoked *radical socialism and meant the redistribution of wealth*. [page 130]
*Alinsky* advocated creating change through a set of carefully calculated *power-politics*, where the ends always justified the means. [page 131]
Alinsky's goal was to set in motion a *peaceful revolution, using the ballot box, not bombs or bullets, to wrench power from* the hands of capitalist elites and business leaders currently in charge. [page 131]
"Change" was Alinsky's code word for creating a *socialist revolution*, even if the methodology meant radicals would cut their hair, put on business suits, and run for political office. [page 131]
*Alinsky* modeled Rules for Radicals after *Machiavelli*, also citing *Lucifer* as "the first radical" in one of three epigraphs with which Alinsky opens the book. [pages 133-134]
After endorsing Obama to take her Illinois state senate seat, *Alice Palmer *arranged a function for a few influential* liberals* in the district at the Hyde Park home of *Weather Underground* activists Ayers and Dohrn to kick-off Obama's political campaign. [page 137]
In 1995, *Bill Ayers* co-founded the Chicago Annenberg Challenge with a $50 million grant program for the Chicago public schools. Ayers selected *Obama* to be the first chairman of the board of the Annenberg Challenge, a position Obama held for eight years, until 2003, a period during which Ayers remained active with the Challenge. [page 138]
*Obama and Ayers* both served on the board of the Woods Fund, at the time the Woods Fund made a $*40,000 grant to the Arab American Action* Network (2001), followed by an additional $35,000 grant (2002). The Arab American Action Network collaborated with the American Friends Service Committee to hold an exhibition in Chicago on "Al Nakba," translated as "*The Catastrophe," meaning 1948 and the founding of the state of Israel.* [pages 140-143]
*Bill Ayers* was photographed in 2001 *standing on the American flag*; the photos were taken for an August *2001 *interview with Chicago Magazine. [page 146]
*Sam Graham-Felsen*, one of the official bloggers for Barack Obama's 2008 presidential campaign, was a self-proclaimed student of *Karl Marx* when he was an undergraduate at Harvard and proudly displayed a Russian communist flag in his dorm room. [page 148]
 These points were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication."
*Chapter 6, "Tony Rezko and 'The Chicago Way'"*
I consider the following arguments from "Tony Rezko and 'The Chicago Way,'" the sixth chapter of "The Obama Nation," are now conceded as true by "Unfit for Publication":


*Tony Rezko*, a Chicago slumlord, *helped bankroll Obama* in five election runs - in Obama's successful 1996, 1998, and 2002 campaigns for the Illinois state senate, in 2000 for his unsuccessful run for the U.S. House, and in 2004 for his successful U.S. Senate campaign. [page 153]
*Rezko gave Obama his first political contribution*, $2,000, on July 31, 1995, when he learned Obama was going to run for Alice Palmer's seat in the Illinois state legislature. [page 154]
*Obama has known Rezko for 17 years* and he relied upon Rezko to help him raise contributions for his political campaigns. [page 154]
Rezko wanted Obama to return to Chicago after he finished at Harvard so he could hire Obama in Rezmar, the name of Rezko's community development firm. [page 156]
Between 1989 and 1998, *Rezko got more than $100 million from the city, state, and federal government*, plus bank loans to rehabilitate thirty buildings in Chicago. [page 160]
A Chicago Sun-Times investigation in 2007 found the following: six of the 30 Rezmar buildings were boarded up; 17 had gone into foreclosure, most after Rezmar abandoned them; an 19th property was being foreclosed on by the state after Rezmar walked away from it; hundreds of apartments were vacant, most in need of major repairs. [page 160]
Eleven of the Rezmar buildings were in the Illinois state senate district Obama represented. [page 160]
Rezko's money today is gone and *Rezko seems unable to account for what happened to the millions he had been lent* or granted by the city, state, and federal governments, never mind the money from private investors and banks. [page 161]
Obama's reputation was tarnished in Chicago, not only by his friendship with Rezko and the political contributions he took from him, but also by his involvement with the legal firm representing Rezko. [page 161]
There is no record that Illinois state senator Obama ever so much as placed a speech in the record objecting to the public-housing practices perpetrated in his district by Tony Rezko, let alone calling for investigation of Rezko and his business practices. [page 164]
The Chicago Sun-Times reported after a March 14, 2008, interview with Obama that Rezko had raised as much as an estimated $250,000 for the first three offices Obama sought, up to and including his 2004 race for the *U.S. Senate.* [page 170]
 These points were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication."
*Chapter 7, "Meet Reverend Wright"*
I consider the following arguments from "Meet Reverend Wright," the seventh chapter of "The Obama Nation," are now conceded as true by "Unfit for Publication":


*Obama* joined up with *Rev. Wright* and Trinity United Church of Christ precisely because Wright's outspoken profession of* black-liberation theology* matched the radical political ideology Obama himself professed as a result of the lessons he had learned from his life experience. [page 177]
Obama may denounce Wright today because the reverend's radically outspoken statements and outlandish behavior are politically inconvenient to Obama's presidential run. Yet again, Obama joined Trinity United Church of Christ not by accident but rather because the *black-liberation theology* spoke to who Obama was and what he believed was true. [page 177-178]
A core belief of black-liberation theology is that the historical *Jesus Christ was black* and, as such, he was oppressed by the ancient Romans, the white imperialists of their day who were then colonizing Israel. [page 178]
Black-liberation theologians see the biblical teachings of Jesus Christ as radical and revolutionary, delivering a social and political message that* black people need to overthrow white imperialism* in order to achieve liberation. [page 178]
Black-liberation theology teaches that African-Americans of today must worship a black Jesus and emulate his liberation teachings, this time to *overthrow the oppression of the imperialist United States of America*, a nation with a history of enslaving black people and colonizing them in modern ghettos of urban poverty. [page 178]
When Rev. Wright gives his sermons while dressed in African garb, he is consistent with the Afro-centric nature of black-liberation theology, just as he is when he rails against the United States as an imperialist nation that engages in unjust foreign wars while oppressing its own black citizens. [page 178]
Obama said in his autobiography that *Malcolm X* and* Frantz Fanon* both had an impact on his intellectual development, aiding him in a search for identity that Obama resolved by embracing his African-American roots. It's clear that as a product of the *radical racial politics* of the 1960s and as the son of a Kenyan seeking to advance independence in Africa, Obama was intellectually and emotionally prepared to encounter and accept black-liberation theology. [page 183]
There is no definitive evidence in his life that *Obama* is *Christian* until he was nearly *30 years old and was baptized* at Trinity United of Christ in Chicago. [page 187]
*Rev. Wright* accompanied *Louis Farrakhan *to Libya in 1984, where they met with *Muammar Qaddafi*. [page 192]
*Rev. Wright continues to remain close to Farrakhan* as witnessed by the Empowerment Award given Farrakhan in 2007 by Trumpet Newsmagazine, published by Trinity United Church of Chirst in Chicago. [page 194]
According to the Chicago Tribune, *radical Catholic priest Father Michael Pfleger* gave *Obama political campaign contributions* of $1,500 between 1995 and 2001, including $200 in April 2001, about three months after Obama announced $225,000 in grants to programs at Father Pfleger's Saint Sabina Church in Chicago. [pages 199-200]
In May 2008, Father Pfleger gave a sermon in Trinity United Church of Christ, in which Pfleger implied Hillary Clinton was a white supremacist who believed she would win the Democratic presidential nomination because of "white entitlement." [pages 203-204]
 These points were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication."
*Chapter 8, "The Cult of Personality"*
I consider the following arguments from "The Cult of Personality," the eighth chapter of "The Obama Nation," are now conceded as true by "Unfit for Publication":


*Obama's *campaign strategist *David Alexrod *selects clients around whom he believes he can promote a cult of personality, with an emphasis long on lofty themes pointing to the future and short on content. [page 215]
*Axelrod *has developed his political consulting career with a specialty in *"packaging" African-American candidates to be acceptable to white voters*.
Among the borrowed themes in Obama's presidential campaign is the use of the phrase "He is the One," which traces back to the Warner Brothers 1999 movie "The Matrix" and the character of Neo as played by Keanu Reeves. [page 229]
"Si se puede," which translates into English as *"Yes, we can"* was a slogan that traces back to *Cesar Chavez *and his efforts to organize Hispanic farm workers in the United Farm Workers in the 1960s. [pages 229-230]
"Si, se puede" more recently became a slogan widely used by the *pro-illegal immigration forces *in the May Day rallies launched in major cities across the United States over the past few years. [page 230]
*Obama borrows "change*" from the political slogan socialist *Saul Alinsk*y used as code words to signify his desire to cause a radical redistribution of income from the haves to the have-nots in America. [page 230]
 These points were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication."
*Chapter 9, "A Far-Left Domestic Policy"*
I consider the following arguments from "A Far-Left Domestic Policy," the ninth chapter of "The Obama Nation," are now conceded as true by "Unfit for Publication":


The National Abortion Rights Action League, which prefers to represent itself more euphemistically under its acronym, *NARAL*, gives *Obama a 100 percent score *on his pro-choice voting record in the U.S. Senate for2005, 2006 and 2007. [page 239]
As a state senator in Illinois, *Obama* *supported various gun control measures*, including a ban on the sale and transfer of all forms of semi-automatic firearms, a bill limiting handgun purchases to one a month, and a bill requiring manufacturers to place child-safety locks on firearms. [page 243]
*Obama intends to increase capital gains taxes*, arguing that current capital gains taxes are *not "fair,*" even though lowering capital gains taxes have proven to stimulate investment and raise tax revenues. [pages 244-246]
Sen. Hillary Clinton has charged Sen. Obama's proposal for universal health care will not work because his plan lacks mandates. [pages 246-250]
 These points were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication."
*Chapter 10, "Obama's Antiwar, Anti-Israel Foreign Policy"*
I consider the following arguments from "Obama's Antiwar, Anti-Israel Foreign Policy," the 10th chapter of "The Obama Nation," are now conceded as true by "Unfit for Publication":


A* contributor to Obama's* "no-nukes" policy is *Joseph Cirincione* who has been outspoken in his *criticism of Israel's* attack on the alleged North Korean nuclear plant in Syria. In a September 2007 interview with National Public Radio, Cirincione argued, "certain hard-line Israelis" were using the air strike to prevent U.S.-Syrian or Israeli-Syrian dialogue. [page 264-266]
Obama promised during the CNN/YouTube primary debate in Charleston, S.C., on July 23, 2007, that he was *willing to meet* separately, without precondition, *with enemies* of the United States, including the leaders of Iran, Syria, Venezuela, Cuba and North Korea. [pages 272-274]
Foreign policy is Obama's Achilles heel. McCain will succeed by pressing Obama on specifics, demanding Obama stop blaming George W. Bush for *international problems that go back at least to the Clinton administration, if not farther into history.* [page 279]
As the Kenyan angle is investigated and *Obama's* interference to support *Raila Odinga* is understood, Obama may be seen to be inclined to pursue personal objectives in international relations, not necessarily objectives that derive from wide experience of a consistent concept of* U.S. national security interests.* [page 279]
 *These points were not disputed in "Unfit for Publication*."
Given the substantive issues in "The Obama Nation" that have not been refuted by the Obama campaign, the attacks against the book have been ideologically motivated.
As I pointed out in my 60-page rejoinder, even though "The Obama Nation" has been called "discredited," the book is only discredited when the Obama campaign and its political supporters in the media appoint themselves both judge and jury.
As we have acknowledged, "The Obama Nation" contained minor mistakes typical to first editions. The Obama campaign has yet to prove a single lie in the book in that the statements and claims in the book remain factual and fully documented, as this statement and my rejoinder make clear.

Jerome Corsi

www.worldnetdaily.com


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

2nd term? I may consider moving to Australia if that's the case.....


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> I know this woman wants him to be the President forever..
> 
> YouTube - Obama Is Going To Pay For My Gas And Mortgage!!!


I'll bet that this is exactly what he told these people at their town meetings so they would elect him.:up_yours:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> 2nd term? I may consider moving to Australia if that's the case.....


I'd rather convert to Judaism and move to Israel....at least their political leaders have a set of balls.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I think I would have to move to some place a little less socialist.... HMM lets see?????? I got it!!!!* RUSSIA!!!!!!!*


----------

